
Ask HN: How can Airbnb automatically update your expiration date? - rgovind
How does Airbnb accomplish this? Why would my bank give them my new credit card number? Is new expiration date typical x years plus current expiration date?<p>AIrbnb&#x27;s new payment terms
https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.airbnb.com&#x2F;terms&#x2F;payments_terms<p>Payment Method Information
You authorize Airbnb Payments to store your Payment Method information and charge your Payment Method as outlined in these Payments Terms. If your Payment Method’s account number or expiration date changes (e.g. for credit cards or debit cards), we may acquire that information from our financial services partner and update your Payment Method on file in your Airbnb Account.
======
mcpherrinm
There are API providers that offer this as a service: you can get
notifications when your customers get a new card, and the updated info.

Your bank does give them the data.

~~~
jklein11
Can you point me in the direction of these API providers?

The concept behind providing this information is somewhat troubling. Lets say
my card is compromised. What is to stop the person who compromised my card
from registering with one of these services and getting my new account
information when I change it?

~~~
mcpherrinm
For example,
[https://www.chasepaymentech.com/account_updater.html](https://www.chasepaymentech.com/account_updater.html)
and [http://www.cardconnect.com/erp/sap/payment-
integration/accou...](http://www.cardconnect.com/erp/sap/payment-
integration/account-updater/) and [http://www.securenet.com/payment-
solutions/account-updater](http://www.securenet.com/payment-solutions/account-
updater)

